#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  Marketing vs Advertising

## Lorraine

Hi all,

Advertising is paid, public, non-personal announcement of a persuasive message by an identified sponsor the non-personal presentation or promotion by a firm of its products to its existing and potential customers.


Marketing: The systematic planning, implementation and control of a mix of business activities intended to bring together buyers and sellers for the mutually advantageous exchange or transfer of products.

What are other things that you can use to differentiate between these two concepts?

Thank you!

----------


## Moana

> Hi all,
> 
> Advertising is paid, public, non-personal announcement of a persuasive message by an identified sponsor the non-personal presentation or promotion by a firm of its products to its existing and potential customers.
> 
> 
> Marketing: The systematic planning, implementation and control of a mix of business activities intended to bring together buyers and sellers for the mutually advantageous exchange or transfer of products.
> 
> What are other things that you can use to differentiate between these two concepts?
> 
> Thank you!


After a marketing is done only an advertisement can be made.

----------

